# 1911 Grip Give-a-way and a BIG Thank You to WoodBarter!



## tocws2002 (Oct 25, 2014)

As a thank you to this great forum and members, I would like to offer up three sets of 1911 Grips.

To be eligible to receive a set of grips, be one of the first three "WoodBarterians" to:

1. Send me a PM with your address

Thanks again!!!

-jason

@Kevin let me know if any of this is outside the scope/rules of the forum and I will change accordingly. Thanks!

*Curly Maple*
http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/PistolGrips/June%202013/DSC05265.jpg

*Jatoba
http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/PistolGrips/June%202013/DSC05305.jpg *


*Afromosia*
http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/Projects/PistolGrips/June%202013/DSC05269.jpg

Post edited by tocws2002

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Oct 25, 2014)

Very kind of you, will thank the veterans when i stop at the cenotaph for the ceremony of the Canadian Soldier that was murdered the other day.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 25, 2014)

Ha not only did We thank those Army boys at the What-a-Burger today - we picked up their tabs!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 26, 2014)

Two sets of grips are spoken for and will be shipping out soon. Still have another set (and can round up a couple more) if anyone else is interested.

Thanks again,

- jason


Post edited by tocws2002


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 26, 2014)

yesterday I had went to my grandads grave a naval man and put up an American flag and then told my dad how cool it was that he was in the coast guard and that I looked up to him. He is on a coast guard reunion at the moment. Don't know if that counts but if so I'd love to give my dad some grips


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 26, 2014)

@APBcustoms 
Absolutely, send me a PM with a shipping address and I will get them sent out to you.

Thanks!

- jason

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 26, 2014)

@Mrfish55 and @Wildthings wasn't sure if you all wanted a set of grips, if so, shoot me a PM with a shipping address and I'll send them out.

Thanks, 

- jason


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 26, 2014)

its people like you that help keep the reputation that woodbarter has built thanks again


----------



## Mrfish55 (Oct 26, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)

Thread transferred to ripjack13 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2014)

We do not oppose supporting the American military service men and women, Some forums have an entire sub-forum dedicated to it, whether it be pens or whatever, But the threads can turn into an overall war drum-beating chest-thumping section. We do not need that here, nor will we allow it.
I'm going to let this one run it's course . The Rules Page was not updated so technically it's not "not allowed". 
However, _this one will be the last one..._
We are going amend our policy so that it says, _"No solicitation for donations of any type"_. It is one rule that applies to everyone and everything, whether it be a church fundraiser, girl scout cookies, tupperware, or whatever. Period. Exceptions get sloppy and are always viewed as favoritism by one group and discrimination by another. 
Keeping the future of Woodbarter running smoothly is a priority we cannot sacrifice for any reason. I think it's inevitable as we grow that someone is going to misrepresent themselves and their intentions with no accountability. I can also see some members asking us to get involved in validating and or regulating an event. We just cannot manage that. So just keeping them off the forum all together is the best idea. 
The zero solicitation policy seems to cover all the bases.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)

In case anyone ever asks, Marc and I had no discussion about this whatsoever. Zero.

I bet my Buffalo video helped in some way. Or maybe not.Whether it did or not thanks for making this new rule so clear and well-written.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2014)

Our rules are in place for a reason, not to make it difficult for members but to keep our forum running smoothly and remain fun, fair, and informative for all. I fully agree with Marks statement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------

